# 2012 ipc test prep



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

You guys have any resources for test prep?

I am working my way through the book ICC puts out for test review/prep, but was looking for some practice problems on water line and/or drain line sizing?

Anything out there that you guys know of?

--Will


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Where are you located? You Taking journeyman test for IPC? Is it open book?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Where are you located? You Taking journeyman test for IPC? Is it open book?


Took it today and passed. Not sure what my score was. It's either pass or fail.

it was open book. it was supposed to take 4 hours. I was done in just about two. checked through everything changed maybe one answer.

I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome to the club


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

All ICC tests are open book and they never tell you your score, pass/fail. In case there are multiple people from one jurisdiction they can't use getting a higher score as leverage.

Also since it is ICC, if you are a member, you have your own page on their site that will show your credentials, and to keep certified you need X amount of credits every 2 years for them to keep you listed as certified and the amount is going up. If all you hold is plumbing don't worry about it. Overall municipal inspectors of all sorts keep an active account for their community as well as if they apply for a job. a lot of communities are starting to ask for ICC certification of different levels for their inspectors, not just plumbing.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats on passing. Just wondering do they have a practical part to the test? When I took mine we had to wipe a lead joint then two weeks Pryor to the test they changed it to making lead flashings from scratch.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

No practical part of the test I took.

100 questions. Open book. Questions practically followed the order of the chapters in the book.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i wasnt impressed either , but felt good either way as i earned a title lol


----------

